# What Ferts should I add...?



## felixm (Jan 20, 2007)

I have been looking at the forum now for a a few months now, nice site. I would like to get more into how to fretilize my 30g planted tank. I think there might be smorthing missing. First what test kits can you use for Potassium? Where should I buy my Fertilizers and which one should I buy. I have noticed that you can't get k by it self and things like that. I'm useing Flourish Fe for my iron and Flourish for every thing else.

Here are the stats that I have with the test kits I hav now.
Fe = .5 mg/L
No3=10 mg/L
P04= .1mg/L
K =?

Here is a pic of a Java Fern, I know you won't be able to tell me what it needs exactly it need but maybe you could point me in the right direction.


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

Are you showing the Java Fern's tip that is a somewhat translucent color? That's normal growth.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

First off, clear tips on Java ferns are pretty much a normal occurance.

Don't waste your money on a potassium test kits. Also iron test kits are usless too.

Flourish will give most of what you need in the way of micro nutrients, including potassium & iron. So dosing straight iron should be limited to once a week. You may also need to add straight nitrogen and phosphorous.

You can continue with the Seachem line or go with Greg Watson ferts. They are cheap and will last a long time, since they are sold in bulk. I use my old Seachem/Kent bottles to mix up Greg's ferts.


----------



## drzeus (Feb 23, 2007)

So translucent tips are ok? Mine didn't have any tips like that to start with but there are a few now. My set-up has been going for three weeks now, so I was wondering if they might be showing signs of some deficiency. If it's normal ... I guess that's good!


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Welcome aboard Drzeus :mrgreen: 

As long as you are adding a good liquid fert like Seachem flourish, your Java should be fine.


----------



## drzeus (Feb 23, 2007)

My system has only been re-setup for just under a month so I haven't been adding any ferts yet except for the odd vol of floursih iron (and that just this past week). I just did some pruning today ... Cabomba and Elodea mostly since they have been growing like crazy. The Cabomba just about stays in the gravel - I changed to smaller gravel than I used to have and I am finding it trickier to keep plants well set in it; this isn't helped by my cheeky cherry barbs and swordtails! 

I have Sera Floredepot mixed with some laterite-like stuff covered with a light layer of aqualit then 3-5cm ~3mm gravel so I am hoping that will do the roots ok - judging by the look of my crypt that was transferred from old setup, things are ok there (I was expecting a full meltdown!). 

Just getting back up to speed on fertilizers etc now. Using DIY CO2, that's keeping my pH where I like it around 6.5-7, but when I disconnect it overnight the pH will go up 7.5. I really dislike this bouncing pH. 
Anyway, when should I need to start adding anything else? Is it just a case of watching the plants and letting them tell me as it were? NO3 is less than 12 mg/l at the moment .... been steady there for a while actually, but my fish were on a diet this end of the week so ...!


----------



## mastic (Apr 13, 2007)

You can burn some wood and then to use the ashes.:sing:


----------

